# news from Serious Performance



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

20% off

https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/seriousperformance


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

The cleaner is supposed to be very good iirc?. Never used it.

Is the 20% already applied or is there a code?


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Dropped them a message. The 20% ran out at midnight but as im a member on here he knocked 18% off so £9 delivered. 

Been meaning to try this but always forget.


----------

